# Walt passed a B1G1, shot an even B1GGER1!!



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

DISCLAIMER: Long read! If you don't like it, tell my neighbor.....or just skip to the end! 

I apologize for this being a bit long-winded, but this was the best hunt I’ve ever had and a truly blessed day in the woods for WALT!! Story starts early Saturday morning on October 28th, 2017. Headed out to the stand, hoping to get in well before the sun started to come up. Got in relatively clean, jumping only one deer along the lane on the way out and was set and ready to go around 6:30. The plan was to sit all day despite it being windier than I had anticipated. This was my 3rd official sit, but first in over 2 weeks, and in one of my favorite spots. Perched in a big Maple tree, over-looking an area that was hinge cut several years back and has been cut again this past spring as the regrowth was itself reaching 20’ in height. At about 9:30am, I noticed some movement at about 60yds to the south in a thick area of the hinge-cuts. Got the binocs up and realized right away this was a potential shooter. I watched him for a few minutes and then as he started to head south, I grunted at him a couple of times. This got his attention and he immediately looked my direction and without much hesitation, started making his way toward me. He veered off at about 35 yards and started to make the circle down wind of my location. As he exited the hinge-cuts, I was still trying to make up my mind on what I was going to do because he was in that 125 – 130” mark by my estimate. He ended up coming right behind my tree, never did wind me and gave me a 15yd quartering away shot, I drew back, but then decided to let him walk. A decision that I contemplated for the next 2 hours as I got a bunch of flak from buddies when they received the screen shot from my camera and realized that I had passed the buck. 

After that encounter, I had a couple of 2yr olds come through cruising, caught a glimpse of a rack through the thick cover that appeared to be really nice around 10:30am, and 2 doe fawn that took up residence about 20 yards away and bedded for the rest of the morning. At about 1pm, I noticed a doe coming from the East and into the hinge-cut area. As she walked across in front of me at about 50yds, I noticed a deer tailing her by about 10yds or so. Didn’t take me long to realize this was the rack I had seen at 10:30 and the other side was just as impressive. Then, I noticed the brow tines and knew right away this was a buck I would not be passing! As the doe headed through the cover on her way to the stand of pine trees to my south, the buck started to slowly follow. I grunted through the wind at him, which got his attention. He stood there for about a few minutes, looking and surveying through the cover in my direction, unable to see what may be on the other side of several horizontal trees in front of him. He decided to follow the doe again and I grunted a couple more times at him, capturing his attention once again. After another few minutes of staring and checking the wind, he again headed in the direction of the doe. Sensing this was now or never, I snort-wheezed at him relatively loud to get the sound to travel through the wind. He instantly whirled around and took a step or two in my direction. This is when my heart started to beat at a high rate and I knew I may get a chance at this brute. I was hoping he’d step out into an opening at 35yds and I could get a broadside shot, just needed him to do exactly what the buck had done earlier in the morning. Of course, it didn’t work out that way and he stood for 10 minutes, never stepping out and constantly trying to locate the challenger. After close to 20 minutes, he finally started making his way at a more deliberate pace right down the corridor to my stand. I was literally frozen throughout this entire encounter because I knew I couldn’t move, he was looking my direction throughout the whole sequence. As he got to about 20yds, I was hoping he would give me a broadside shot. When he did stop, he was quartering to me at an angle I wasn’t comfortable with. He then made a sharp turn to my left and dipped under a hinge-cut, headed to a very small opening. As he stepped into this small window, I stopped him and let the arrow fly. Immediately I knew it was a good hit as blood exploded from the hypodermic, and he ran off with blood pouring out of his side. I got the camera back on him as quick as I could and watched as he ran out of the woods and stopped on a mowed trail. With his tail flickering back and forth, he began to wobble and eventually crashed!!! This was the perfect ending to what was the best hunt I’ve experienced in my hunting career! The buck was a main-frame 9pt with three scorable stickers, I rough scored him at a gross score of 153”! Thanks for allowing me to share! I will post some videos in this thread from the encounters that day, I hope you all enjoy, and good luck to everyone the rest of the season!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

View from the stand


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

First buck Encounter


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

The B1G1 arrives


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow awesome deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> DISCLAIMER: Long read! If you don't like it, tell my neighbor.....or just skip to the end!
> 
> I apologize for this being a bit long-winded, but this was the best hunt I’ve ever had and a truly blessed day in the woods for WALT!! Story starts early Saturday morning on October 28th, 2017. Headed out to the stand, hoping to get in well before the sun started to come up. Got in relatively clean, jumping only one deer along the lane on the way out and was set and ready to go around 6:30. The plan was to sit all day despite it being windier than I had anticipated. This was my 3rd official sit, but first in over 2 weeks, and in one of my favorite spots. Perched in a big Maple tree, over-looking an area that was hinge cut several years back and has been cut again this past spring as the regrowth was itself reaching 20’ in height. At about 9:30am, I noticed some movement at about 60yds to the south in a thick area of the hinge-cuts. Got the binocs up and realized right away this was a potential shooter. I watched him for a few minutes and then as he started to head south, I grunted at him a couple of times. This got his attention and he immediately looked my direction and without much hesitation, started making his way toward me. He veered off at about 35 yards and started to make the circle down wind of my location. As he exited the hinge-cuts, I was still trying to make up my mind on what I was going to do because he was in that 125 – 130” mark by my estimate. He ended up coming right behind my tree, never did wind me and gave me a 15yd quartering away shot, I drew back, but then decided to let him walk. A decision that I contemplated for the next 2 hours as I got a bunch of flak from buddies when they received the screen shot from my camera and realized that I had passed the buck.
> 
> ...


Congrats that's a stud what county?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a fine Buck.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Congrats!! I love those brow tines!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait.....Walt is a real person? Awesome buck, congrats!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow!! Amazing buck! Have a cookie Walt! You earned it!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Haha great video, got me all janky watching!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

That is truly awesome Walt! Congratulations. Good things usually do come to those with patience.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Great Buck. Im sure it was nice to send the pics of that buck to your buddies that were giving you crap just a few hours before.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great buck Walt! 

You're a lunatic for passing that first buck but damn did it pay off!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great buck Walt. I'm glad you were able to take some time off of your obviously rigorous curl and push-up routine to slay that majestic beast. Well done


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome...!!!! Congrats!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Walt done good, congrats man .


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome buck Walt!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow that’s an awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

uofmball1 said:


> Great Buck. Im sure it was nice to send the pics of that buck to your buddies that were giving you crap just a few hours before.


Was nice to get the opportunity! Don't get me wrong, I was giving myself a hard time too there for awhile!! My Wife wanted to kill me!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Walt! I'm really not sure how you passed the first one! Nice video work too.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Great buck Walt. I'm glad you were able to take some time off of your obviously rigorous curl and push-up routine to slay that majestic beast. Well done


LMAO! It's always good to take a break now and then


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome deer And video Walt!!! thats def the B1G1


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Walleyze247 said:


> Congrats Walt! I'm really not sure how you passed the first one! Nice video work too.


Honestly, just a gut feeling. It was early, and I had said before the season I was going to pass if I wasn't completely sure! I know that there's usually at least one really good buck that shows up at some point each season. I didn't know it was going to be in a few hours but it sure made it worth it!


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome Walt! Congrats, nice video too!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful, love them brow tines.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Great buck Walt!
> 
> You're a lunatic for passing that first buck but damn did it pay off!


Thanks Hubb!! Takes one to know one


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Way to go!! Congrats!!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome buck Walt!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Walt that a huge buck. Love them brows. Patients definitely paid off. Great write of the hunt also. Congrats.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Walt Donaldson said:


> The B1G1 arrives


That was flaming amazing, great job....


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

What type of camera and setup were you using to film this?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

That was awesome Walt! Great pics great video and lastly great buck!! Congrats! Question...did you show the wife your B1G1? Way to go man simply fantastic.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, great buck and congrats!!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done sir! I hope to be like you someday. Biceps and all!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great buck and great videos, Walt!!!! Congrats


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Stunning! The videos are incredible. Congrats Walt!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

That was an awesome read!!! Great job. Congrats!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Great buck!! I must say that your picture does not resemble the individual that I envisioned whenever I have read your posts


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

AWESOME! Congrats. Can't believe you passes the first one.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Great buck!! I must say that your picture does not resemble the individual that I envisioned whenever I have read your posts


Ditto!!!!

Maybe i'm late in the game here or wasn't paying attention the last few weeks but.. have you gotten that beast on trail camera?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Now that's a dandy for sure!


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great buck , congrats .


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there a technical term for the 'bumps' that develop on a mature bucks rack/base/brow tines? Like the one that Walt harvested. 

I've been wondering this for a while. They really give character to a rack. Now seem as good a time as any to ask since there are so many experienced and knowledgeable hunters reading this thread.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweet buck BTW Walt. Nice to practice what you preach or at least have such a memorable occasion.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Heck yeah Walt!!! Awesome


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Walter that is simply spectacular!....Love the hinge cuts...Nice job..


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Walt Donaldson said:


> DISCLAIMER: Long read! If you don't like it, tell my neighbor.....or just skip to the end!
> 
> I apologize for this being a bit long-winded, but this was the best hunt I’ve ever had and a truly blessed day in the woods for WALT!! Story starts early Saturday morning on October 28th, 2017. Headed out to the stand, hoping to get in well before the sun started to come up. Got in relatively clean, jumping only one deer along the lane on the way out and was set and ready to go around 6:30. The plan was to sit all day despite it being windier than I had anticipated. This was my 3rd official sit, but first in over 2 weeks, and in one of my favorite spots. Perched in a big Maple tree, over-looking an area that was hinge cut several years back and has been cut again this past spring as the regrowth was itself reaching 20’ in height. At about 9:30am, I noticed some movement at about 60yds to the south in a thick area of the hinge-cuts. Got the binocs up and realized right away this was a potential shooter. I watched him for a few minutes and then as he started to head south, I grunted at him a couple of times. This got his attention and he immediately looked my direction and without much hesitation, started making his way toward me. He veered off at about 35 yards and started to make the circle down wind of my location. As he exited the hinge-cuts, I was still trying to make up my mind on what I was going to do because he was in that 125 – 130” mark by my estimate. He ended up coming right behind my tree, never did wind me and gave me a 15yd quartering away shot, I drew back, but then decided to let him walk. A decision that I contemplated for the next 2 hours as I got a bunch of flak from buddies when they received the screen shot from my camera and realized that I had passed the buck.
> 
> ...


Did u know this deer was in the area? (Trail cam)


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Walt done good!!!! Great story great coverage!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations, sounds like it was an amazing experience.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

What that's a beast, Congrats to Walt !
Flight


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

I need to congratulate both of us because I knew you'd be successful!

Awesome dood!


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great buck! What county?


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Great buck!! I must say that your picture does not resemble the individual that I envisioned whenever I have read your posts


Same thing I was thinking


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice one. Love the corn cob brows.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Was nice to get the opportunity! Don't get me wrong, I was giving myself a hard time too there for awhile!! My Wife wanted to kill me!


I bet she forgot all about it once she got a peek at those pumice stone brow tines. She'll be walking crooked for a month if you don't moderate her indulgence.

Tell her I said congrats.


----------



## fishhawk15 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations. What an awesome deer and great video!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> Is there a technical term for the 'bumps' that develop on a mature bucks rack/base/brow tines? Like the one that Walt harvested.
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while. They really give character to a rack. Now seem as good a time as any to ask since there are so many experienced and knowledgeable hunters reading this thread.


I've always referred to it as Pearling. Besides genetics I think I read somewhere that the effect can be influenced by diet.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Have mercy!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

My man!!! That's one helluva buck Walt. And getting it all on video..... bonus!

So, did you drive by the neighbors house with the tailgate down and flip him off, lol?


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Bad ass.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ive read many of your post in the past and would never have said that was you in the pic in a million years. 
Had you shot the 1st would you have still been on stand for the 2nd ? Both bucks look mature to me.
Today is my birthday and I tagged a 9 pt.( See birthday buck post for pic)
No nice video like yours great posts Walt.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice job Walt! Unfortunately that means the wife didn’t get the B1G1.......or does it........


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome buck Walt!!!!!
Great videos!!
Awesome to hear the big boy grunting right before you shot him!!!!
And to see that deer fall puts the icing on the cake!!!
Great job!!!!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Steve thinks Walt just knocked it out of the park! Impressive all the way around my good man. Also impressed with the cult following. Who knew?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I can't manage to get a hero shot with a still camera and you manage to kill a great buck, capturing the event on video. You da man !!!!!!!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Walt did good, Walt did real good!

What a dream day in the stand. Congratulations man!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That Was Great!!! Congrats Walt!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just watched the vids... great stuff! Who does all your hinge cutting Walt? Whoever it is is a real pro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome job!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

TheMAIT said:


> What type of camera and setup were you using to film this?


I'm using a Canon 70D (18-135mm lens) with a Rode Mic and a Muddy Outfitter Arm.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> That was awesome Walt! Great pics great video and lastly great buck!! Congrats! Question...did you show the wife your B1G1? Way to go man simply fantastic.


Hahaha! I did, but she acted like she had already seen it a thousand times.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Well done sir! I hope to be like you someday. Biceps and all!


I heard your biceps have their own ZipCode!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Just watched the vids... great stuff! Who does all your hinge cutting Walt? Whoever it is is a real pro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! The guy that got me started on it is a member here, in fact, this was the first place we cut on the property years ago. I have continued to cut and maintain it over the years on my own and with help from friends.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Did u know this deer was in the area? (Trail cam)


I did not. I don't run a trail camera on this property but the land owner does. Sometimes he shares pics, and sometimes he doesn't. He showed me 2 pics from earlier in the summer, one was actually the buck I passed, didn't realize it until after watching the footage. The other buck was smaller than him.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

mbrewer said:


> I've always referred to it as Pearling. Besides genetics I think I read somewhere that the effect can be influenced by diet.


Thanks for answering this, we thought maybe he just didn't rub that off during velvet stage? I hadn't really seen that before on a deer to that degree.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

sniper said:


> Hey Walt what time was it exactly when you shot that brute??


Just checked my phone.......I called my buddy at 12:56, so it was a minute or so before then.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Jeffish74 said:


> Ive read many of your post in the past and would never have said that was you in the pic in a million years.
> Had you shot the 1st would you have still been on stand for the 2nd ? Both bucks look mature to me.
> Today is my birthday and I tagged a 9 pt.( See birthday buck post for pic)
> No nice video like yours great posts Walt.


It's a one buck rule on the property so that would've been it for me. It's part of the reason I passed him because it was early and for me, the season was just starting.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

The man, the myth, and now...the legend. It's guys like you with your awesome stories that make MS such a great place to pass time when I can't be in the outdoors. Congratulations and keep up the good work.

P.S. My wife wants to know if your son is "available".


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

RMH said:


> WALT......... you shot the 'Barnacles' buck me and Tiffany was after......
> 
> GNARLY!!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Yup, that's my son, goofy looking fella, got his Mother's genes

I wasn't aware of these RXbars.....looks like a good option in the future! I usually take a couple of cliff bars, 5hr energy, 2 PB&Js washed down with some Gatorade.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bmoffit said:


> Ditto!!!!
> 
> Maybe i'm late in the game here or wasn't paying attention the last few weeks but.. have you gotten that beast on trail camera?


Did not have a pic of this guy..........but I do now


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats , I think you deserve a foot rub from the neighbor after that one...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on an awesome deer! Love those brow tines.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on a great deer. Hopefully you get a crack at the one you passed next year. He will be a stud.

Nice shooting too!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

deepwoods said:


> Congrats on a great deer. Hopefully you get a crack at the one you passed next year. He will be a stud.
> 
> Nice shooting too!


Thanks! Yes, he would definitely be a shooter next year no question. There are a few guys who gun hunt the property so hoping they get a crack at him here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Great buck Walt!
> 
> You're a lunatic for passing that first buck but damn did it pay off!


Yeah, helluva pass!


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

8 pages in and I still can't believe Walt is a real person!.. Nice buck!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> View from the stand


Great job Walt! I luv it when things come together! Amazing story, amazing hunt, amazing buck! Did I mention amazing hunter!?


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, I really enjoyed watching those videos. Awesome job!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

What's your YouTube channel? Every time I click on a YouTube link with this worthless Ohub app it just crashes back to my homescreen. I'd love to watch the vid.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Botiz said:


> What's your YouTube channel? Every time I click on a YouTube link with this worthless Ohub app it just crashes back to my homescreen. I'd love to watch the vid.


Can you copy the links out of here and email them to yourself? That might take care of it. I have the videos unlisted, so you'll need the link to view.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats Walt, nice buck!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great buck! But dang I don't think I've ever seen so much sexual harassment in one thread!

Joking of course!

I, too envisioned Walt as a 92 year old man with liver spots. Who supposedly had been positively impacted by gravity over the years... lol.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Can you copy the links out of here and email them to yourself? That might take care of it. I have the videos unlisted, so you'll need the link to view.


I'm not smart enough to understand why, but sometimes if I quote the video in a post and then copy the link I can paste it into google and the video pops up and I can watch. 

Other times, like with your videos, I do that and the google search does not return any results. Don't sweat it, not your fault.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> DISCLAIMER: Long read! If you don't like it, tell my neighbor.....or just skip to the end!
> 
> I apologize for this being a bit long-winded, but this was the best hunt I’ve ever had and a truly blessed day in the woods for WALT!!


Please don't ever again apologize before before telling such a kick-ass story! EVERYTHING about this post is as good as it can get. And to capture on video .... amazing! Walt is my hero.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Botiz said:


> I'm not smart enough to understand why, but sometimes if I quote the video in a post and then copy the link I can paste it into google and the video pops up and I can watch.
> 
> Other times, like with your videos, I do that and the google search does not return any results. Don't sweat it, not your fault.


Copy this link into your phone's browser. Close OHUB, then let it RIP. Should be able to view the videos.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/601167/


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I heard your biceps have their own ZipCode!


"Had"


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> The B1G1 arrives


the way that big old dude was checking what seemed to be a swirling wind had my heart racing just watching the video. I don't have any idea how you survived this encounter.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

You wrote that whole account of the hunt with no hashtags?!?

#CavemanWalt
#SlayedTheWoolyMammoth

What a day!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

cdacker said:


> My 10 year old thinks you are crazy for giving him a pass... can't say I disagree with him!


When he was walking away, I really started wondering if I would regret it!


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> When he was walking away, I really started wondering if I would regret it!


I bet! It's that walking away video that made my son blurt "whoa! .... that's a big one!"
Sure did pay off for you though!!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Yer old lady says it's time for you to get back out there. She needs a foot rub.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

smith34 said:


> What Walt’s not telling you is that it is Walt’s grandson posing for the hero shots to be able to maintain his identity!


Albeit under duress. Pose, keep it quiet or its to the woodshed.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Walt! That was the most entertaining post, view and video watch I've had in a while! Great job! Many Thanks! Congrats!


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

I still can't believe Walt is a real person....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Wareagle1 said:


> Hey Walt! That was the most entertaining post, view and video watch I've had in a while! Great job! Many Thanks! Congrats!


Thank You! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

tom_the_chemist said:


> I still can't believe Walt is a real person....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing has been proven...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats! Nice buck, great story, videos & pics!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Walt, I hope you didn't dispose of those tarsal glands just yet? It'd be perfect if you could sneak those into that scumbag neighbors (serial foot rubbing pervert) house and hide those in his return air duct, especially since the furnace will be, more than likely, running and he won't want to open his windows. Maybe save them and take them over there during the holidays, when it gets a bit colder, and you can pretend your bringing him some fruitcake.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice buck! And ohhhh man, you aren't on a team? Hahahahaha


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

What an outstanding buck. Congrats Walt! 

Tremendous!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> What an outstanding buck. Congrats Walt!
> 
> Tremendous!!


quoted the wrong person. Lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Downsea said:


> Nice buck! And ohhhh man, you aren't on a team? Hahahahaha


Don't worry, I bet that buck will win a contest or two...


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> Walt, I hope you didn't dispose of those tarsal glands just yet? It'd be perfect if you could sneak those into that scumbag neighbors (serial foot rubbing pervert) house and hide those in his return air duct, especially since the furnace will be, more than likely, running and he won't want to open his windows. Maybe save them and take them over there during the holidays, when it gets a bit colder, and you can pretend your bringing him some fruitcake.


This is a great idea! However, they are long gone by now. Maybe I can shoot another at the home property and have my Wife bring him a cheesecake. As he heads to the bathroom to get the lotion, she can sneak down and toss them in there!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Downsea said:


> Nice buck! And ohhhh man, you aren't on a team? Hahahahaha


I tried to join QDMAMAN's team, but he booted me out of their thread so I left with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome bucks, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Walt Donaldson said:


> This is a great idea! However, they are long gone by now. Maybe I can shoot another at the home property and have my Wife bring him a cheesecake. As he heads to the bathroom to get the lotion, she can sneak down and toss them in there!


Darn it!! It would've been nice to use the ones from your monster buck, don't know about you but it would've given me more personal satisfaction if it came from a trophy I got. But, like you said, maybe you can get another one and if not just go to a local processor and cut off a few, I'm sure they wouldn't mind. And, GREAT IDEA about bringing your wife he'll be way to distracted by her feet that he'll forget that your're even there. Prime time to put your plan into action.

#operationtarsalbomb


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I tried to join QDMAMAN's team, but he booted me out of their thread so I left with my tail between my legs.


Hahahahaha, ya know, some people. I'm sure you sent him a pic.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Love those left handed Redheads!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

This thread is getting out of control, mods, please shut it down!! Too many comments for Walt!!! Lol


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Great story! Congrats!


----------

